# Automator et Appliquer un filtre Quartz - options hors de la vue



## iDanGener (27 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Avec Automator sous Mojave à jour (10.14.6), je crée une _Action rapide_ (anciennement Service) pour réduire par lot, la taille de pdf.

J'insère l'action _Appliquer un filtre Quartz aux documents PDF_
Je clique le triangle pour déployer les options avancées
Je clique le triangle devant _Reduce File Size_ pour préciser certains paramètres
Et là, impossible de voir les paramètres. Impossible d'agrandir le cadre contenant l'action. Je peux déplacer le curseur vers le bas avec les flèches, mais le contenu sélectionné reste invisible (la vue dans la fenêtre n'est pas ajustée).

Avez-vous ce comportement aussi ? Comment y remédier ?

Merci d'avance pour toute piste permettant de résoudre mon problèmes.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je n’ai plus Mojave donc je fais sur Catalina.

Même constat dans un premier temps. Les options de Reduce File Size ne sont pas apparues.

J’ai vérifié pour les autres options avancées et puis, revenu à Reduce, les options sont apparues. 

En fait, il faut scroller dans le cadre de l’action, elles sont plus bas, cachées par la limite du cadre de l’action. 

M’enfin, elles sont grisées… 

Tu vois comme tu veux chez toi mais je n’utilise pas ces paramètres trop destructifs. J’ai des filtres fournis avec tendresse par MagicPDF, accessibles également dans l’action si tu coches la case « Afficher cette action si le processus est exécuté ».


----------



## baron (2 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> […] les options sont apparues.
> En fait, il faut scroller dans le cadre de l’action, elles sont plus bas, cachées par la limite du cadre de l’action.
> M’enfin, elles sont grisées…


Comme dans l'Utilitaire ColorSync, pour modifier les options il faut d'abord dupliquer le filtre Quartz (il y a un petit triangle à droite qui ouvre un menu contextuel) et travailler sur la copie.


----------



## iDanGener (2 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n’ai plus Mojave donc je fais sur Catalina.
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir regardé.  Je vais démarrer cette fin de semaine sur Big Sur pour voir si le bogue est encore présent et ferai un retour ici.




Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu vois comme tu veux chez toi mais je n’utilise pas ces paramètres trop destructifs. J’ai des filtres fournis avec tendresse par MagicPDF, accessibles également dans l’action si tu coches la case « Afficher cette action si le processus est exécuté ».



J'ai utilisé le filtre Reduce File avec les paramètres par défaut et la qualité était trop faible, c'est pour ça que je voulais tester en faisant varier la compression.  Les documents pdf sources proviennent de Goodnotes sur iPad.  La conversion heic serait parfaite (de mémoire, division de la taille par 10 pour une qualité proche de l'original), mais ce type de fichier ne peut pas être intégré dans un document LaTeX.

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2021)

Erratum. Les filtres n’étaient pas de MagicPDF mais de CBI.


----------

